
The Mirror, the Flame, the Seed, and the Brain - ozfive
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://issuu.com/jkcotuit/docs/the_mirror__the_flame__the_seed_and_the_brain__by_&ved=2ahUKEwjO7b70kbnaAhWoi1QKHTAgBpcQFjAAegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw1LXAoKdcp7Y0hDyWosnVee
======
ozfive
I just found this... Can people chime in with their perspective?

